# I have a major complaint with RCI points!



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, you know those wonderful 9,000 point exchanges that we are supposed to be able to get within that 45-day window?  The salespeople really talk up this benefit, but guess what?  Tonight, I checked weeks availability for Hawaii within points and no more 9,000 points exchanges for early-to-mid April weeks.  They are charging regular points for these weeks.   

I already knew the glitch, where the full points value shows, but when you select the week to book, the point value would go to 9,000 or less, but not tonight.   

No warning or anything.  They just strip a benefit and we have to accept it.   :annoyed:


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you try calling to see if it is "for true," or some sort of new glitch?  I think that would be the next thing I'd do.  I'm guessing you saw this after the phone lines were closed for the evening, but I hope you won't accept this as true 'till you call and check.  Good luck!

Fern


----------



## Pit (Mar 27, 2007)

Madge posted here just last week that there are no restrictions on Instant Exchange, other than VEP. I was also told this by a VG over the phone within the last week.

However, as noted by wilmark and by Sydney here, many VGs are apparently not aware of the policy. 

I, for one, would like to see this IE policy in writing to put an end to this nonsense.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 27, 2007)

The VGs I spoke to say they run an instant exchange search and nothing showed up. I then asked them to do the search in my weeks account to show them that the weeks were there. They then acknowledged that the wks were there but said that because it's school holidays, there are restrictions. I rang back again for a different VG and was told the same thing by a supervisor. I have to rely on the VGs because we do not have pts online access in Australia, so that's another frustration.

This happened to me last year and now again this year. It is very annoying and is one of the reasons I'm closing my RCI pts account this July. Thus, these 9000pts I have left will expire unless I can use them.

I really would like to keep my RCI account but over the years, stuff like this just makes the fees less justifiable. I dislike the way they make changes that devalue my pts without even admitting a change has occurred.

When Pts first started, I was able to make even high demend wks instant exchanges by phoning as long as it was within 45days. Now even for an average timeshare, I can't even book it withing 2wks check-in.

Not a satisfied member. :annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

RCI has some big problems! :annoyed: 

Resorts deny points owners use of units because of the one-in-four, as happened to Gary at Vistana, but there are supposedly no such rules for points transactions.  Vistana is a points resort, so of course the transaction was not in weeks.  Vistana did not care and denied his usage!  RCI did not back Gary up.  

Now they are not allowing weeks resorts for instant exchange within 45 days for 9,000 points.   

They are stripping our benefits without any warning.  

Early-to-mid April is past spring break.  That could not be it.  

Sydney, my points resort is Mansfield in Australia.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Did you try calling to see if it is "for true," or some sort of new glitch?  I think that would be the next thing I'd do.  I'm guessing you saw this after the phone lines were closed for the evening, but I hope you won't accept this as true 'till you call and check.  Good luck!
> 
> Fern



Fern, I sent an email.  I hope I get a satisfactory answer.  I hate talking to them on the phone.  I get the recently hired VG that has no idea what I am talking about--EVERY TIME! 

You would think RCI would love to take $164 for 9,000 points.  My account has 92,000 points, so 10 weeks of these exchanges would be a big profit for them.  Sometimes I think they forget they own nothing and are in the *exchange business*.  :annoyed:


----------



## mocat (Mar 27, 2007)

*Also looking for an answer*

FWIW, I also sent an email this morning to RCI asking for an explanation of the change in the Instant Exchange procedure.  I hope that it is just a temporary problem with the system but somehow, I don't believe that is the real answer.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2007)

*Just A Glitch?  Or A Major Serious RCI Policy Change?*




rickandcindy23 said:


> I already knew the glitch, where the full points value shows, but when you select the week to book, the point value would go to 9,000 or less, but not tonight.


If this is just a glitch, I'm sure the in-person real-time phone answerers over at RCI can go ahead & make us our _Instant Exchange_ reservations, just as before, for 9*,*000 points or 7*,*500 points or whatever reduced point value it happens to be for an exchange 45 days or sooner before check-in -- if it's just a glitch, that is. 

Has anybody called'm up to find out?  If _Instant Exchange_ is no longer a feature of RCI Points, I would have to re-evaluate how bad I need to stay with RCI Points -- & surely I'm not the only 1 in that regard.  Also, it's hard to imagine that RCI would do away with _Instant Exchange_ on a stealth basis, rather than making some kind of announcement.  Isn't it? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sydney (Mar 27, 2007)

mocat said:


> FWIW, I also sent an email this morning to RCI asking for an explanation of the change in the Instant Exchange procedure.  I hope that it is just a temporary problem with the system but somehow, I don't believe that is the real answer.


I don't think it is temporary as this same thing happened to me last year but I brought it to Madge's attention a few weeks after the fact. It seems to be a matter of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing with RCI. The VGs know that there has been a change operationally because that's what they're telling me(although they say that it's always been this way), but there has just been no official change stated.


----------



## PA- (Mar 27, 2007)

I just logged on to RCI Points, and see lots of stuff at the 7500 point level.  They haven't taken away this benefit yet.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 27, 2007)

*I was able to book*

I had noticed this problem with my points account a couple nights ago. As you said, it typically shows the lower point value when you put the unit on hold or actually book it. 

I called RCI today and spoke to a guide who processed the IE that I had on hold at the 9000 points (had seen it online). It was a for a 2BR Maui unit that the VG was surprised to see I had found.

Having said that, just because I was able to book, we do need clarification if this is truly a process change or system glitch. It's quite possible that I was speaking with a VG who just knew what we was doing and knew that IE should be less than the standard cross-over grid point value.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

*PA- check Hawaii availability.  This is what I see right now*

Kona Coast Resort II  (#4861) 
Kailua-Kona, HI, USA 

RCI Points Range: 60,000 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 4/8/07 

Map it 

See Reviews 


    Alii Kai Resort  (#2201) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

RCI Points Range: 80,500 
Available Unit Size: 2 - 2 
Check-in Date Range: 4/7/07 

Map it 

See Reviews 


    The Cliffs Club  (#5124) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

RCI Points Range: 60,000 
Available Unit Size: 1 - 1 
Check-in Date Range: 4/7/07


----------



## mocat (Mar 27, 2007)

PA- said:


> I just logged on to RCI Points, and see lots of stuff at the 7500 point level.  They haven't taken away this benefit yet.




It is true that the point values for some of the resorts do convert to the 7500-9000 level as they should within the 45 day search.  However, as shown by rickandcindy23's post and my own investigation, this is not true for all resorts in the search for RCI weeks, so there is still a problem.


----------



## philemer (Mar 27, 2007)

Cindy,
It has been reported that you must click on the rez. you want and then on the next page it will change to 9K or 7.5K points. Try it.

Phil


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Phil, I actually posted that glitch above.  This is not the case with these weeks.  When I choose the week, I am given the full points amount.   

I was excited about the Bay Club that appeared last night.  I checked airfare and found the fare was reasonable for our niece and nephew, then I went to book it and it was 80,000 points.  I pay no attention to the amount on the initial screen.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 27, 2007)

I repeat: 



djyamyam said:


> I had noticed this problem with my points account a couple nights ago. As you said, it typically shows the lower point value when you put the unit on hold or actually book it.
> 
> I called RCI today and spoke to a guide who processed the IE that I had on hold at the 9000 points (had seen it online). It was a for a 2BR Maui unit that the VG was surprised to see I had found.


 
Cindy, if you've seen the week that you want, isn't it worthwhile to call a VG and actually book the week as opposed to sending an email and waiting for a response? As I've demonstrated, it's still possible to get the week with 9000 points. Personally, I think it's better energy spent getting the week than worrying about how things have appeared to have changed and getting all riled about it. JMHO


----------



## Pat H (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Early-to-mid April is past spring break.



Not really, it's big time Easter break this year!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

djyamyam said:


> I repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy, if you've seen the week that you want, isn't it worthwhile to call a VG and actually book the week as opposed to sending an email and waiting for a response? As I've demonstrated, it's still possible to get the week with 9000 points. Personally, I think it's better energy spent getting the week than worrying about how things have appeared to have changed and getting all riled about it. JMHO



My email to RCI was to complain about another thing they have taken away without telling us.  I know the week is gone forever.  Do you think a person should just grab it and then call a VG the next day?  I could have done that.  

They were closed at midnight Eastern Time last night, so it was gone this morning.  There were a few weeks last night.  

Besides, how are you going to argue with an RCI rep that this is supposed to be a perk?  They seem to be oblivious.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Pat H said:


> Not really, it's big time Easter break this year!



The kids here are off this week, but I guess the rest of the country does spring break a little later. They try to get the break in the middle of the semester in Colorado and school ends early June, so this is the halfway point right now.


----------



## Pit (Mar 27, 2007)

Easter break, spring break, doesn't really have anything to do with the issue of Instant Exchange. 

Madge has repeatedly and consistently stated that there are no restrictions, other than VEP, on Instant Exchange within the 45-day window. The problem seems to be one of training for the RCI Guides, as many of them do not seem to know about the 9K point maximum for IE.

If it were a week I wanted, I would have put it on hold, and called in the following day to confirm it at 9K pts.

Hopefully, RCI will fix their *@$#& web site, so these trades can be completed online.


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 27, 2007)

Pit said:


> If it were a week I wanted, I would have put it on hold, and called in the following day to confirm it at 9K pts.


 
That's what I did shortly after midnight.  I didn't call to speak with an RCI guide until early evening of the second day.  Maybe I got lucky with a guide that knew what he was doing.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 27, 2007)

djyamyam said:


> I repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy, if you've seen the week that you want, isn't it worthwhile to call a VG and actually book the week



This happened to me a year or so ago and I did just what you suggest.  I asked if I should't be getting the Week for 9,000 Points rather than what on-line was trying to charge me.  The VC said "You're right" and gave me the Week for, actually she gave it to me for 7,500 Points.  No problem.  Just a phone call.  Of course my finding the Week and calling were during normal working hours.

GEORGE


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I know the week is gone forever.


 
I think you should keep checking.  Shortly before I made my earlier post and after Pit made his post, I checked Hawaii and saw the Bay Club you were talking about (April 7).  Both the 1 & 2BR were there.  I also saw a 3BR at the Kona-Coast Resort for the same time frame.  I had seen them last night as well.  

I suspect they will appear.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 27, 2007)

In my case, I have called to no avail. *I have to call as I can not book online.* I have tried calling more than once and have even spoken to a supervisor who insists that there is indeed a restriction even within the instant exchange period of 45 days. I even told them to check my weeks account that the weeks only resort was actually available. They confirmed they could see the weeks but that it wasn't available because it's a school holiday wk. Now *being a school holiday wk should have nothing to do with it but apparently, it does to the Australian VGs.*


----------



## travelhound (Mar 27, 2007)

I can confirm the 9000 pt thing is simply not the same in the 45 day, or even 14 day window.  There are still low point opportunities, in low desirability areas or places where you can not get to on short notice. 

I had a week on hold, and called in to confirm it for 9000 pts.  The rep, who was well above average on job skills, said this change was made a month ago.  They felt there was no need to notify users because this was a 'benefit', not a rule of the program.  

I should not be surprised, because this is the way RCI and the developers work.  Sell a deal, then after a year or two change it to a new deal.  I am glad I always bought weeks I was truely wanted to use.  I think the new gimick is giving 3 weeks for one.  How long will that last?  What will they think of next?


----------



## travelhound (Mar 27, 2007)

I forgot to mention why the rep was so convincing.  He said if RCI thinks thay can get more in points or more value in rental, then they will not give the units out for 9000 pts.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 27, 2007)

travelhound said:


> What will they think of next?


I'll tell you what they have thought of next.

You know how we were told that a pts account could have free guest certificates? Well they got rid of that without telling members nor did they change it in their latest terms and conditions. They just told the VGs so that when I tried to get a guest certificate recently, they insisted on charging me. I told them to check the 2007 pts guide where the terms and conditions were printed at the back and even told them which clause. The VG read it, went away and came back and said even though the latest publication still stated that it was free, they had the right to change it without notice and charge me. I finally got them to do a one time waiver. 

Why is it such a trial to deal with RCI and try not to be ripped off?  They put in the fee without telling pts members nor updating the terms and conditions in the latest pts guide they sent out to me recently simply to sell the *Platinum Membership* which has the benefit of *no guest certificate fees.* What will they do next? Remove that benefit from the Platinum membership and try to sell us the Black RCI card?!
*
I get so frustrated dealing with RCI that I feel like biting somebody!*


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 27, 2007)

travelhound said:


> I can confirm the 9000 pt thing is simply not the same in the 45 day, or even 14 day window. There are still low point opportunities, in low desirability areas or places where you can not get to on short notice.
> 
> I had a week on hold, and called in to confirm it for 9000 pts. The rep, who was well above average on job skills, said this change was made *a month ago*. They felt there was no need to notify users because this was a 'benefit', not a rule of the program.
> 
> I should not be surprised, because this is the way RCI and the developers work. Sell a deal, then after a year or two change it to a new deal. *I am glad I always bought weeks I was truely wanted to use.* I think the new gimick is giving 3 weeks for one. How long will that last? What will they think of next?


I agree with you completely and that is buy a week or points for a resort that you like to use most of the time.

While I was posting this message, a call came in from RCI offering us a special deal for only $229 somewhere in Cancun and they gave a phone number or web site where to go to. This is outrageous if timeshare owners pay more for maintenance fees alone plus the capital they invest in buying a timeshare, if it is from a developer. It doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## BillR (Mar 27, 2007)

Pit said:


> Easter break, spring break, doesn't really have anything to do with the issue of Instant Exchange.
> 
> Madge has repeatedly and consistently stated that there are no restrictions, other than VEP, on Instant Exchange within the 45-day window. The problem seems to be one of training for the RCI Guides, as many of them do not seem to know about the 9K point maximum for IE.
> 
> ...



- It is NOT a mystery to me that the affiliate points representatives of RCI (their account managers for the resorts) know little about VEP .  VEP, in points, is an INTERNAL tool RCI uses to establish the values of the resorts.  VEP and Points, after points are assigned, have NO RELATIONSHIP as Points are Points.

- The points system is sooo complex that many of the affiliate representatives have  little knowledge of it.  Their affiliate handbook is 95 pages and there are still answers that cannot be found.  The VR's should know but . . . they all do not know.  

- 45 day last call points from weeks is from 6000 to 9000 points REGARDLESS
of what the computer says.

- People seem to forget - and I am repeating this AGAIN - the available intervals are only posted when there is nobody searching for the particular space.  REMEMBER that the last call space is posted ONLY when someone has not reserved the space.  

- I agree that the unit mentioned above should have been booked and the verification call should have been made on the next day.

- Finally, RCI should fix their %@*&^~ computer system.  It s _ _ _ _  :annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

travelhound said:


> I forgot to mention why the rep was so convincing.  He said if RCI thinks thay can get more in points or more value in rental, then they will not give the units out for 9000 pts.



See, now this makes no sense.  If I have 92,000 points in my account, I will pay $1,640 to RCI for my ten Instant Exchanges and if I use them all at once for a Shearwater, they only make $164.00.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2007)

*So Far So Good With R.C.I. Points.*




Sydney said:


> You know how we were told that a pts account could have free guest certificates? Well they got rid of that without telling members nor did they change it in their latest terms and conditions.


They didn't tell me my points account was good for free guest certificates, only that I could sign up as many as 5 people as _Additional Users_ on my points membership, & that I can get guest certificates for those 5 at no charge.  The 5 _Additional Users_ we listed when our RCI Points membership went in are our 2 sons, our nephew, my brother, & The Chief Of Staff's sister.  So far, we have got guest certificates at no extra charge once each for our nephew (January 2007), my brother (April 2006), & our older son (December2005). 

BTW, we heard about that _Additional Users_ feature from the resale broker who sold us our cheap, dinky eBay points timeshare.  Before that, we never heard of it.  When the blank membership form was delivered in the mail for us to fill in & sign & return, sure enough, spaces were right there on the form to fill in for up to 5 _Additional Users_.  So we did, & the rest is history. 

So far, every feature of RCI Points that we were expecting before we signed up has turned out to work exactly as anticipated.  Then again, all we've done with RCI Points since joining up in 2005 is _Instant Exchange_ 3 times (for 7*,*500 points each time) & _Points For Deposit_ twice.  We're obviously not taking enough vacations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Pit (Mar 28, 2007)

Sydney said:


> In my case, I have called to no avail. *I have to call as I can not book online.* I have tried calling more than once and have even spoken to a supervisor who insists that there is indeed a restriction even within the instant exchange period of 45 days. I even told them to check my weeks account that the weeks only resort was actually available. They confirmed they could see the weeks but that it wasn't available because it's a school holiday wk. Now *being a school holiday wk should have nothing to do with it but apparently, it does to the Australian VGs.*



Perhaps if you point them to the text on the RCI web site, it may help? 

Go to "The Answer Place" tab on rci.com, and enter "9000" as the search text. It's pretty clear that you should have the week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

I will try that, Pit.  Thanks.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 28, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> They didn't tell me my points account was good for free guest certificates, only that I could sign up as many as 5 people as _Additional Users_ on my points membership, & that I can get guest certificates for those 5 at no charge.  The 5 _Additional Users_ we listed when our RCI Points membership went in are our 2 sons, our nephew, my brother, & The Chief Of Staff's sister.  So far, we have got guest certificates at no extra charge once each for our nephew (January 2007), my brother (April 2006), & our older son (December2005).
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



RCI pts in Australia had and should still have free guest certificates. I have in my hand the 2007-2008 RCI Points Directory of Resorts sent to me this year. At the back on *page 60*, there is the Disclosure Guide To RCI Points Network Australia. *Clause 6* titled Network Membership Fees and Transaction Fees has a list of charges. *Point D* amongst other things says, "*Guest Certificate: No charge".*


----------



## Sydney (Mar 28, 2007)

Pit said:


> Perhaps if you point them to the text on the RCI web site, it may help?
> 
> Go to "The Answer Place" tab on rci.com, and enter "9000" as the search text. It's pretty clear that you should have the week.


Thank you. As can be seen by my other posts regarding charges for guest certificates, it has become clear to me that the AU VGs have been trained to disregard the RCI terms and conditions. Do I feel like ringing up *again *today to argue with them? Not today. Maybe when I have a bit more energy.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 28, 2007)

*And The Water Goes The Other Direction Swirling Down The Drain.*




Sydney said:


> RCI pts in Australia had and should still have free guest certificates. I have in my hand the 2007-2008 RCI Points Directory of Resorts sent to me this year. At the back on *page 60*, there is the Disclosure Guide To RCI Points Network Australia. *Clause 6* titled Network Membership Fees and Transaction Fees has a list of charges. *Point D* amongst other things says, "*Guest Certificate: No charge".*


Whoa! Different rules Down Under.  Who'd a-thunk? 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

Pit said:


> Perhaps if you point them to the text on the RCI web site, it may help?
> 
> Go to "The Answer Place" tab on rci.com, and enter "9000" as the search text. It's pretty clear that you should have the week.



Their own site is very clear and there are no exceptions for high-demand weeks.  No exceptions are listed at all.  What gives?  :annoyed: 

There are nine weeks available for Hawaii right now, with the latest check-in date of 4/18 and none are discounted.  

If they are changing things, the least they could do is tell us about it and change their website.  Stupid company.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 28, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whoa! Different rules Down Under.  Who'd a-thunk?
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Err, not anymore.

Although, I guess we don't even get the 5 names you get. They just removed the benefit by telling their VGs. Memebrs don't get notified and they don't even bother updating their printed terms and conditions. Is this even legal. I'm not even going to go there. Life is too short and there are plenty of other exchange companies. My Pts contract will end in July and I will most likely lose over 9000pts but at least I won't have to deal with RCI pts anymore. I still have the wks account though for the next couple of years.  

I would really like to use RCI. I really want to stay with them but as you can tell, I've been a tad frustrated and worn over the years dealing with them.


----------



## Sydney (Mar 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Sydney, my points resort is Mansfield in Australia.


Cindy, we're going to Mansfield on Friday in 2 days time. Our kids love Mansfield. That's what I was hoping to do with the instant exchange, tag an extra wk onto Mansfield at another wks resort between there and Sydney, before my pts expired. Oh well.


----------



## travelhound (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting that the web site is clear on the 9000 pts.  I will ask for a supervisor next time before I give up a week.


----------



## Dani (Mar 28, 2007)

To me, the thing that is of most concern is that but for TUG and other sites, the average RCI customer would never know how to over-come these glitches.  Until I read this thread, I had no idea that in many cases you have to click through on the reservation to see the appropriate points cost.  Also, some of us do not have enough points in our accounts to hold certain weeks.  As such, we are not able to reserve a given week and then call RCI later.     The fact that Points members are expected to call RCI to see cross-over weeks that for some reason are not placed on-line is bad enough, but they really need to fix this glitch with respect to 45 day exchanges.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 28, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whoa! Different rules Down Under.  Who'd a-thunk?
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Just so that you know, there are three divisions of RCI -- RCI North America, RCI Europe, and RCI Pacific (might have the wrong title here).  Each runs it Points program slightly differently.  So, yup, it is no surprise that Sydney hits upon some different rules. (Maybe sometime we should put together a sticky for the top of this board with the differences.  I know the European ones are often quite different.  They, for example, have neither points for deposit nor the 9000 rule.  They probably look upon us as a bunch of whiners when it doesn't go as smoothly as it should.)

By the by, there is also RCI South Africa.  They are so disconnected with the rest of RCI, I can't figure out if they are even really part of RCI - Wyndham Worldwide - or if they are an entirely different company that has some kind of sharing agreement with the rest of RCI.

Not all that relevant to this thread, but speaking of glitches.  Go to the RCI site, before logging in, go to the Resort Directory, and from the pull down menu choose "Hawaii."  The only resorts listed are those on the big isle.  I don't see any other choice that would call up the other resorts.  

Dealing with RCI can be an adventure quest...


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Mar 28, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> Just so that you know, there are three divisions of RCI -- RCI North America, RCI Europe, and RCI Pacific (might have the wrong title here).  Each runs it Points program slightly differently.
> 
> 
> a bit off topic here, but i'm curious.
> ...


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 28, 2007)

The rules go by where you reside, not where you own.

(...and, of course, as soon as I say this someone will post that this is not true for them.  But, what I wrote is the way RCI is supposed to work.  As you know, "supposed to work" and "does work" can be two different things for RCI.)


----------



## travelhound (Mar 28, 2007)

Dani said:


> I had no idea that in many cases you have to click through on the reservation to see the appropriate points cost.



The clicking through no longer works.   Nor did calling the RCI agent work for me.  RCI is attempting to limit this feature.


----------



## mocat (Mar 28, 2007)

*Confirming reservation now causes points to revert to higher level*

As an experiment, this morning I searched the RCI weeks section for more 45 day Instant Exchanges in Florida, where there are normally quite a few resorts shown.  19 resorts came up but when I tried to "reserve" several of these, the message "This resort might have already been booked; please try another search" came up.  Finally, I found one which only showed the discounted points (7500) but when I attempted to "confirm" the reservation, the points reverted to the full point value for the resort.

As a result of this, it is my belief that there is a glitch in the system rather than an attempt by RCI to remove the Instant Exchange procedure.


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 28, 2007)

Pat H said:


> Not really, it's big time Easter break this year!



That's right--our school vacation is the week of 4/16 this year and it's been later.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 28, 2007)

*My experience today*

I just checked on RCI's site for units surrounding my son's graduation.  I found a unit, but the points total wsa 40,000 for the two bedroom. Another unit, one bedroom, at the same resort had the correct points - 9000.

So, I put the unit on hold (full points 40000) and called RCI.  The VC found the unit, put me on hold, and checked something.  Finally, she came back and said, "I have confirmed this for you at 9000 points."  

I am not sure why the web site listed them differently, considering that both had the same check in date. Perhaps RCI glitch. 

In any event, I found calling the VC directly worked for me.  Also, if this had occurred when RCI was closed, I still would have confirmed/held the unit until the following  business day and then made the phone call.

But I am not so naive to think that RCI might not be changing the rules or tweaking the system, most likely to our disadvantage.  I only wanted to report what happened this morning.


----------



## travelhound (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a happy ending to my story.  Although I was unable to get my original 9000 pt exchange attempt, I just was able to get a 2 BR at the same resort instead.  The points shown were still dicey.  This time the were correct at the onset, but reverted to 62000 pts on the final confirmation page.  I called RCI and they booked it at 9000 with no questions.  Odd web page.  They must have the worlds worst programmers.


----------



## pippin (Apr 16, 2007)

*RCI points back to weeks*

I am a first time buyer, dont know anything about anything.! I brought 87,000 RCI points on ebay- home resort is St Maarten Artium, Gold RCI resort, red week. It sounds like points arn't very good is there a way to convert back to weeks with the resorts?

So sorry, I'm new, really really new!  I guess I will learn!  Meant to post this not reply!


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 16, 2007)

Look before you leap.  

If you believe the RCI satisfaction surveys (and, yes, some skepticism is appropriate), satisfaction levels among point owners is much higher than among Weeks owners.  You are looking at one thread which expresses dissatisfaction on one issue (a concern about the availability and proper granting of 9000 point trades within the 45 day window).  On the other hand, if you read the posts about the Weeks system, there is a ton of dissatisfaction there also. (In fairness, there are many satisfied owners in both systems.)

Perhaps reverting will be a good idea for you, but don't overreact based upon looking at one thread.  

(Also remember, when looking at all the threads, people are more likely to post when problems occur rather than when they are satisfied.  That doesn't mean the problems aren't real.  Yes, they are.  But when a problem does occur, someone is more likely to post than when they make a satisfactory trade.  The latter is just too humdrum to post about.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2007)

pippin said:


> I am a first time buyer, dont know anything about anything.! I brought 87,000 RCI points on ebay- home resort is St Maarten Artium, Gold RCI resort, red week. It sounds like points arn't very good is there a way to convert back to weeks with the resorts?
> 
> So sorry, I'm new, really really new!  I guess I will learn!  Meant to post this not reply!



RCI points are more valuable.  Keep your points and don't take my rant as anything more than temporary.  The problem is still there, or at least it was still there before the big RCI computer crash of 2007.


----------

